# how is life over there?



## Anyalondon (Apr 30, 2014)

We live in london and we are quite happy here but i'm shopping around for a cheaper city where your money go further and where maybe the lifestyle is better...
So i tough Holland.... Amsterdam or Rotterdam 
Few questions:
how you become self employed there? What are the rental costs for a flat or small house for 2 adults and 2 kids? 
Do i have to speak dutch ? i could keep working as a textile designer as i do now over there and my partner can work in the building industry as he does here.
How is the economy there? thank you


----------



## Jpry (Jul 24, 2014)

I don't know if you are still interested in an answer. Renting small houses in that area can cost 1000 euros or more per month. Speaking Dutch is in many cases essential, especially in building, as you would often have to deal with written documentation. As for the lifestyle goes, I don't think you would be much better off than living in London, unless you would consider living in the east of the country where housing is cheaper. But as you might imagine, there is less work there.


----------



## LindaT (Sep 9, 2014)

My advice - stay where you are - the grass always seems greener on the other side. At the moment the UK is doing well financially and Holland seems to be stuck in the mud for a while. You need to be darned sure this is not a whim, I have lived here more than 13 years and I am beginning to wish I'd had a choice, but I had to go where the job had been offered. (It wasn't as simple as it sounds) The language is an issue, despite everyone telling you that the Dutch speak English. There are instances where they absolutely refuse to do it. Last week someone said to me - 'okay you speak English and I will speak Dutch to you!!!' I do speak the language but when it comes to medical issues it's important you get the right information otherwise it is potentially dangerous in a hospital environment and everything seems to take three times as long to get what you want and understand what is required of you. After a while it becomes wearing. 

It's the little things in life that eventually become a stress. Most of the people I made friends with since my time here have retured to the UK and I am the only one left behind among my circle of British friends. Four years and that's enough they said. I am returning soon as well. I miss my hills and views of wonderful British scenery.


----------



## namivan (Nov 17, 2014)

Okay, let's not be this pessimistic though.

The Netherlands is an amazing place to live. What I've heard from people who loved at both places, the major advantage over the UK is public transport. Here, you just take your bike, and you're there, anywhere, in 20 (maximum 40, but that's a stretch) minutes, no stress. There are few cars, lots of parks, and apparently according to a recent research the kids are the happiest here. 
Everybody does speak English (except maybe for house painters) at least in Amsterdam, but they do appreciate if you start learning Dutch, and it can come in handy now and then. Also, as per finding a job be sure to look into it really before you move to see if in your particular business you can find an international company or more that you have a chance of getting a job with or not. If you can only get a job with a local company then Dutch is a must. Depending on how serious you are then, you can still spend a couple of months on perfecting your Dutch - English does help a lot, if you're used to learning languages.

Good luck


----------

